# PENSACOLA FISHING STARTING X-MAS DAY-WHERE TO FISH AND WITH WHAT--WANT TO CATCH BIG SHARKS



## RCLEG60 (Oct 19, 2009)

*PENSACOLA FISHING STARTING X-MAS DAY-WHERE TO FISH AND WITH WHAT--WANT TO CATCH BIG SHARKS*

I AM COMMING TO PENSACOLA FISHING ON X-MAS DAY AND STAYING FOR A WK. I WOULD LIKE TO GET INTO SOME BIG SHARKS DURING THERE MIGRATION. 

#1--ANY IDEAS WHERE IS A DECENT CHEAPER PLACE TO SLEEP?WILL BE FISHING MOST OF THE TIME BUT NEED A PLACE TO CEAN UP AND SLEEP. ANY CONTACT INFORMATION WOULD BE DEEPLY APPRICIATED.

#2--ANY SUGGESTIONS TO WHAT PIER TO FISH OFF OF? DIRECTIONS TO THE LOCATIONS WOULD ALSO BE APPRICIATED.

#3--WHAT BAIT SHOULD I USE DURING THIS PERIOD OF TIME?

THIS IS MY FIRST TIME TO COME TO THE GULF DURING THE MIGRATION SO ANY AND ALL HELP IS EXTREAMLY WELCOMED. YOU MAY CONTACT ME DIRECTLY AT [email protected]. I AM COMMING FROM INDIANA.

THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR YOUR ASSISTANCE. THE MORE THE MEARYER.

RICK


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

*RE: PENSACOLA FISHING STARTING X-MAS DAY-WHERE TO FISH AND WITH WHAT--WANT TO CATCH BIG SHARKS*



> *RCLEG60 (10/19/2009)*I AM COMMING TO PENSACOLA FISHING ON X-MAS DAY AND STAYING FOR A WK. I WOULD LIKE TO GET INTO SOME BIG SHARKS DURING THERE MIGRATION.
> 
> #1--ANY IDEAS WHERE IS A DECENT CHEAPER PLACE TO SLEEP?WILL BE FISHING MOST OF THE TIME BUT NEED A PLACE TO CEAN UP AND SLEEP. ANY CONTACT INFORMATION WOULD BE DEEPLY APPRICIATED.
> 
> ...


I shark fish a lot from land, piers, and bridges here and I don't catch any sharks in the winter months. There are certainly a couple around, but Christmas is redfish time. Maybe if you get out on a boat there are lots of sharks, but I certainly have not seen much success land based fishing for sharks in December. For land based around here, best time is May/June imo.


----------



## RCLEG60 (Oct 19, 2009)

*RE: PENSACOLA FISHING STARTING X-MAS DAY-WHERE TO FISH AND WITH WHAT--WANT TO CATCH BIG SHARKS*

I CERTAINLY THANK YOU FOR THAT INFO. I WAS UNDER THE UNDERSTANDING THAT THE SHARKS MIGRATED UP THROUGH THE GULF DURING THAT TIME.

WE JUST WANT TO HAVE A GOOD TIME AND CATCH SOME BIGGER FISH.

DO YOU HAVE ANY SUGGESTIONS WHERE WE SHOULD GO AND HOW AND WHAT TO FISH WITH?

AGAIN THANKS IN ADVANCE.

RICK


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

*RE: PENSACOLA FISHING STARTING X-MAS DAY-WHERE TO FISH AND WITH WHAT--WANT TO CATCH BIG SHARKS*

I have had some luck at Ft. Pickens pier during the winter. Try using half a mullet. You can google ft. pickens for directions.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

*RE: PENSACOLA FISHING STARTING X-MAS DAY-WHERE TO FISH AND WITH WHAT--WANT TO CATCH BIG SHARKS*

The colder months usually bring in the big boys! There may not be as many of the smaller sharks swimming around, but the big boys will be following those bonita! The colder months is when we normally see a few tigers show up


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

*RE: PENSACOLA FISHING STARTING X-MAS DAY-WHERE TO FISH AND WITH WHAT--WANT TO CATCH BIG SHARKS*

I believe Polk and his gang caught that big A mako last winter sometime down at Navarre. Think it was in Jan or Feb. Have done fairly well durung the day off the beach in the winter. The big boys do run in that time of year. Float a bait out in a cardboard box on a north wind beats the hell of yakin in cold water.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

*RE: PENSACOLA FISHING STARTING X-MAS DAY-WHERE TO FISH AND WITH WHAT--WANT TO CATCH BIG SHARKS*

There are some big sharks that hang near the beaches that time of year. Also; plenty of bull redfish in the pass. I am not sure what the pier rules are for shark fishing that time of year.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

*RE: PENSACOLA FISHING STARTING X-MAS DAY-WHERE TO FISH AND WITH WHAT--WANT TO CATCH BIG SHARKS*

everybody does it from the pier but youre not supposed to purposely hook a shark


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

*RE: PENSACOLA FISHING STARTING X-MAS DAY-WHERE TO FISH AND WITH WHAT--WANT TO CATCH BIG SHARKS*



> *J.Sharit (10/20/2009)*I believe Polk and his gang caught that big A mako last winter sometime down at Navarre. Think it was in Jan or Feb. Have done fairly well durung the day off the beach in the winter. The big boys do run in that time of year. Float a bait out in a cardboard box on a north wind beats the hell of yakin in cold water.


 It was Feb 24th and he was a Big BOY!!!!!


----------



## gzollinger (Oct 1, 2007)

*RE: PENSACOLA FISHING STARTING X-MAS DAY-WHERE TO FISH AND WITH WHAT--WANT TO CATCH BIG SHARKS*



> *J.Sharit (10/20/2009)*I believe Polk and his gang caught that big A mako last winter sometime down at Navarre. Think it was in Jan or Feb. Have done fairly well durung the day off the beach in the winter. The big boys do run in that time of year. Float a bait out in a cardboard box on a north wind beats the hell of yakin in cold water.


Tell me more about floating it out in a cardboard box. How does that work?


----------



## RCLEG60 (Oct 19, 2009)

*RE: PENSACOLA FISHING STARTING X-MAS DAY-WHERE TO FISH AND WITH WHAT--WANT TO CATCH BIG SHARKS*

THANKS FOR EVERYONES INPUT. I AM COMMING FROM INDIANA AND WILL BE MY FIRST TIME DOWN THERE. ANY FURTHER RESPONSES ARE WELCOMED IN ADVANCE FOR IT IS NICE TO HAVE SOME SORT OF AN IDEA PRIROR TO GOING THAT FAR AT TODAYS PRICES JUST TO SPIN YOUR WHEELS FINDING OUT WHAT YOU SHOULD HAVE DONE ON YOUR LAST DAY OF FUN.

AGAIN THANKS TO ALL.


RICK


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

*RE: PENSACOLA FISHING STARTING X-MAS DAY-WHERE TO FISH AND WITH WHAT--WANT TO CATCH BIG SHARKS*

Well, if you are coming down for shark fishing at that time, as I said, there aren't that many around. There are some, but as stated, they tend to be pretty big. Coming from Indiana, do you or someone else you know around here have the tackle to handle these brutes? What kind of rod/reel combo will you be using?

I just say this, because it would be a waste of your time to go out with a 6'6" Ugly Stick, $50 Shimano spinning reel, and 30 lb. test only to get smoked in 2 seconds on your only hook-up. If you don't have the necessary sharking gear, I would again suggest targeting redfish. They are regularly caught between 3' and 4' here.

Regardless, good luck!


----------



## injun (Dec 6, 2009)

*RE: PENSACOLA FISHING STARTING X-MAS DAY-WHERE TO FISH AND WITH WHAT--WANT TO CATCH BIG SHARKS*

We always used a large piece of bonito,stingray or whole runner for bait.For reel it was 9/0 penn spooled up now with braid costly but works well.Depending on size of shark comes mono shock to cable bite leader I always went by a length of fish length of shock leader.Hooks were circles from small 10/0 to 18/0 honed to super sharp in either a single or doubled rig.Many choices and opinions!My fishing was done around Panama city area where I lived but the same stuff used bout anywhere.


----------



## JHL (Nov 17, 2009)

*RE: PENSACOLA FISHING STARTING X-MAS DAY-WHERE TO FISH AND WITH WHAT--WANT TO CATCH BIG SHARKS*

My brother always had luck in the winter at Fort Pickens, but the road is closed according to their website.


----------

